# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Roermond

## Ulf97

Da bedarf es nicht vieler Worte

http://www.windguru.cz/de/index.php?...=22&fhours=180

Wer ist dabei  :Wink: 
Adios

----------


## tigger1983

10 grad marke geknackt wa? Aber wie kalt ist das wasser? brrr  :Wink:

----------


## Saab

Ich war da, und fand es ging eigentlich. Wasser ist natrlich nicht zum schwimmen gedacht, aber selbst wenn man mal reinplumpst, fand ich es nicht zu kalt. Bin ohne Handschuhe gefahren und kann meine Hnde jetzt schon wieder spren  :Smile:

----------


## Ulf97

Ja Wetter war echt super. Naja was Temp angeht fand ich es schon recht knackig. Krper dank Winterspeck und doppelter Neo Lage kein ding aber Finger und FE!!! haben mich nach gut 100min zur aufgabe gezwungen. Naja werd mal Geld in gescheite Schluppen investieren mssen.

----------


## Saab

Ohja, warme Fe und warmer Kopf machen schon viel aus, finde ich zumindest.

----------


## Knacki

Hi,
war am Sa. und So. da.
Fand es am Sonntag morgen noch besser als am Samstag. Der Wind war zwar nicht ganz so stark, aber dafr auch nicht so big. Was die Temperaturen angeht, war ich positiv berrascht, htte es mir klter vorgestellt. Hab allerdings auch versucht, so selten wie mglich ins Wasser zu fallen (hat leider nicht immer geklappt). Kalt hab ich es eher nicht gehabt. Aber die Kondition!!!
Ich hab mir vorige Woche neue Prolimit Schuhe in 5mm geholt und war berrascht, dass die Fe selbst nach 2 h noch OK waren.

Hang Loose
Gerd

----------


## Ulf97

Also fands letztes Jahr im Mrz bei Xynthia oder wie sich das Tief genannt hat auch nicht angenehmer :P
Zur Kondi da sagst du was !!! Keine 3 sec in der Pelle da war ich schon am pumpen und beim Paddeln war es auch schon ziemlich hart.
Hat jmd von euch zufllig Infos bzw. Erfahrungen mit den NPX NEO'S machen knnen?

----------


## Knacki

Hi,
ist morgen wieder einer in Roermond?
Der Wind scheint ja frs groe Segel zu reichen und die Temperaturen liegen auch ber derm Gefrierpunkt.

Gru Gerd

----------


## Saab

Fr ein groes Segel knnte es reichen, ich schaff's aber leider nicht.
Kannst ja mal berichten wie es war, falls du hinfhrst.
Viel Spa
Saab

----------


## Knacki

Hi,
die Vorhersage war ein bischen optimistisch. Hab von 10 bis 11 Uhr am Wasser gewartet, dann aber aufgegeben, weil der Wind eher weniger als mehr wurde und die Temperaturen zum Dmpeln doch zu kalt sind. Schade, das Wetter war eigentlich OK mit abundzu mal nen Sonnenblinzler.

Gru
Gerd

----------


## Saab

Fhrt morgen jemand hin? 12kn sind jetzt nicht der Wahnsinn, aber zumindest die Sonne soll ja scheinen...

----------


## Knacki

Nordost ist nicht unbedingt die Sahneseite fr Ool.
Da sind 12kn effektiv zu wenig. 
Letztes Jahr bin ich mal bei 12kn und NO da gewesen, da ging gar nichts. Volle Abdeckung vom Ort.
Hab eben mal am Lago Laprello geschaut, der msste halbwegs bei NO funktionieren, braucht glaub ich aber mehr Wind (>16kn).
Gre
Gerd

----------


## Knacki

P.S.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Kessenich (Anfahrt, Wind)?
Soll auch ganz gut sein, aber nur bei bestimmten Windrichtungen funktionieren.
Gre
Gerd

----------


## tigger1983

sag mal bescheid wenn du den spot getestet hast. Hab en paar bilder gesehen die nicht verkehrt waren. Lohnt vielleicht mal vorbei zu schauen...
Aber naja bin nicht so hart wie ihr, werd also noch nen Monat oder so pause machen ^^

----------


## Saab

Hmm, dann werd ich mich wohl dem Karnevalsumtrunk widmen mssen...argh.

Wo ist dieser lago?^

----------


## tigger1983

laprello....
war da letztes jahr im sommer mal, aber bist du sicher das da surfen erlaubt is? Hab da noch keinen fahren sehen, obwohl der wind mal ne 4-5 hatte...
Das ist doch der teich an der JVA oder?

----------


## Knacki

Hi,
Lago Laprello ist ein Baggersee bei Heinsberg, ne Nummer kleiner als Ool. Wurde in den Letzten Jahren zu Badesee umgebaut und hat dann soweit ich wei, 2 Jahre wegen fehlender Genehmigungnen "brach" gelegen. Seit letztem Jahr ist es offen. 
Ob man Surfen darf, wei ich nicht. Ich hab aber kein Schild gesehen, dass es verboten ist. Und um diese Jahreszeit sind eh keine Badegste da. Ein Kumpel meines Friseurs ist angeblich an dem Wochenende, an dem dieser Thread entstand, da Kiten gewesen. Mehr wei ich aber nicht.
Wenn der Wind mal passt, probier ich es mal aus, aber nicht bei SW, dann fahr ich nach Ool.

Gru Gerd

----------


## Knacki

Hi,
ist einer am Donnerstag in Roermond?
Sieht ja nicht schlecht aus.

http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/roermond

Hang Loose
Gerd

----------


## Saab

Donnerstag sieht sogar ziemlich gut aus.

Verdammt, wieso kommen Klausuren immer so ungnstig! Da gibt's irgendwie immer was besseres zu tun.
Ich bin also leider nicht da  :Frown:

----------


## Ulf97

Wie recht du hast...  :Frown:

----------


## tigger1983

und Gerd wie wars gestern? Nur schweine Kalt oder auch spass?

----------


## Knacki

Der Spafaktor hielt sich in Grenzen.
War mit dem 5,3er dauen, was am Anfang in den Ben schon fast zu viel war, in den Lchern aber eindeutig zu wenig. (16 - 30 kn). Roermond halt. 
Nachdem mich direkt am Anfang 2 Ben noch im Dmpeln ins Wasser geworfen haben, hatte ich mchtig kalte Finger, aber als das Gefhl aus den Fingern war, ging es dann.
Die stndigen Schlge ins Segel und die Temperaturen haben mich dann auch schnell ausgelaugt, so dass ich dann nach 1,5 h Schicht gemacht habe. (Htte dann sowiso auf ein greres Segel umriggen mssen).
Aber in 4 Wochen fngt ja die Saison am Brouwersdam wieder fr mich an, dann hoffentlich mit konstanterem Wind.
Aber es hat sich trotzdem gelohnt, aufs Wasser zu gehen.

Hang Loose
Gerd

----------


## tigger1983

ehrlich gesagt klingt mir das en bissel zu frostig, aber finds cool das nicht alles so weicheier sind wie ich ^^
Wo fhrst du denn immer hin wenn du an den Browersdamm fhrst? Nur die nicht wave spots oder fhrst du auch mal in die welle? Also Ouddorp, Schevening oder so?
Wrde gerne mal solche Spots ausprobieren, aber besser mit wem der die Spots kennt...

----------


## Knacki

Hi Tigger,
ich fahr meistens am Grevevelingen oder bei Sideshore an der Nordseeseite vom b'dam. Wrde auch gern mal in Outdorp raus, aber zur Zeit kommt bei mir immer noch die Angst, wenn es mal ein bischen weiter in die Luft geht. Das will ich zuerst noch in den Griff bekommen, bevor ich richtig in die Welle gehe.
Gre
Gerd

----------


## tigger1983

Ja da bin ich ja sonst auch immer aber wellen gibts da keine... Seitdem ich jetzt in gran canaria surfen war, hab ich halt bock auf richtig welle. Problem da war halt in pozo lief keine saubere welle rein. Und an anderen spots waren die teilweise so heftig das ich nicht rausgekommen bin...
also vorm springen brauchste keine angst haben, du musst ja nicht springen, aber auchso ist es halb so wild, heftiger sind wellen, wenn die 2m und grer sind, da kack ich mir dann schon mehr in die hosen^^

----------


## tigger1983

weis wer wie "warm" das wasser mittlerweile in Roermond ist? berleg meinen karren anzumelden, aber nicht wenn ich bei Wasserkontakt  nach luft schnappen muss...

----------


## Knacki

MeinAnzug hlt zum Glck ziemlich dicht, so dass ein kurzer Aufenthalt im Wasser ganz OK ist.
Gefhlt hngt es mchtig von der Auentemp ab. Bei Sonne und 15 sind auch ein paar Meter schwimmen vollkommen OK.
Aber bei 7C Luft war es beim letzten mal schon sehr kalt an den Fingern, wenn man wieder aus dem Wasser kommt. Ist aber auch schon wieder 2 Wochen her. 
Aber es wird jeden Tag wrmer. ;-)
Hang Loose
Gerd

----------


## tigger1983

fhrt morgen wer nach Roermond, der zufllig auch ber Geilenkirchen fhrt, und noch platz fr nen Surfer mit zeug hat?

----------


## Saab

Hast du ne bessere Vorhersage als 10kn ?  :Smile:

----------


## tigger1983

also als ich geguckt hatte hat der guru pro 14-18 gemeldet...

----------


## Saab

Stimmt, aber nur in den Ben...ich verdiene mir lieber was Geld, damit ich's ganz schnell wieder ausgeben kann  :Wink:

----------


## tigger1983

so noch fragen? Wer nimmt mich nu mit?^^

----------


## Saab

Hach ok, du hast ja Recht. Ich kann leider trotzdem nicht, aber fr anderen Male knnte ich dich theoretisch mitnehmen, das sind nur 25km Umweg fr mich, fr die man aber laut googlemaps immerhin fast 40minuten braucht  :Frown: 

Wrde ich aber machen, zu zweit ist ja meistens angenehmer, nur leider morgen nicht.

Gre
Saab

----------


## Knacki

Hi,
kann leider morgen auch nicht.
Gre
Gerd

----------


## tigger1983

hey danke fr das Angebot. War heute dann doch nicht weil kein Auto und wind wie auch immer runter korrigiert wrde...
Hab grad rausgefunden das mein Hobel noch bis November Tv hat ^^
Somit werd ich ihn wohl auch bald anmelden. Bin aber noch gern fr gemeinsame Touren zu haben. Evtl. lohnt es ja mal zusammen ans veluwemeer zu fahren fr nen Tag oder so?

----------


## Knacki

Hi,
bin fr ne Tagestour immer zu haben, wenn es zeitlich passt.

Ist einer whrend der Osterferien am B'dam?

Hang Loose
Gerd

----------


## tigger1983

jo will auch weg surfen fahren. Weis aber noch nicht ob B-dam oder was anderes... Hoffe en kollege meldet sich dann noch. Wie machste das mit pennen da? Zelten oder haste bulli?

----------


## Saab

Ich wrde auch sofort mitfahren, wenn Wind und Zeitpunkt bereinstimmen.

----------


## Knacki

Ich hab einen Wohnwagen. Da ich mit Familie unterwegs bin, brauch ich was greres als einen Bulli.
Gre
Gerd

----------

